# Hymer Shower/Tap problem



## 121388 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a 1995 Hymer B564 and have just got it out of winter storage. It seems to have developed a problem with the shower and bathroom tap in so far as neither make the pump work. The toilet however works fine. They DO both work however when I put the top on in the kitchen sink as this does activate the pump so the water starts to flow.

Any ideas? I have just been made redundant and cannot afford to take it to the garage for them to fix it if it is a simple problem!

Thanks a million for any help, it is hugely appreciated!

All the best
Kieren


----------



## woodhus (May 1, 2005)

Each tap has a microswitch and wiring to switch on the water pump. It sounds like there is a poor connection or broken switch on your tap. If you can get to the wiring at the base of the tap try checking for loose connections or sticking microswitch.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I had exactly the same a while ago but reversed. Kitchen tap would only work when bathroom tap switched on. It was the microswitch in the kitchen tap that was knackered. You can try and replace the microswitches but i found a brand new replacement tap on ebay for about 12 quid I think so really was not worth bothering to try in my case. Worked a treat ever since.


----------

